# Frozen embryo transfer at 45, am I doing right thing?



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Feeling nervous, got FET booked in Wed but now having doubts if I am doing the right thing. Ex partner who will coparent is 10 years older than me. Don't know if too late. Feeling urge to go for it but hoping I'm not doing the wrong thing because we will be older when child growing up if FET is successful. Also thinking about the health implications - I am fit and healthy with good bmi (21). Am lucky to have Have 1 little girl who keeps asking for a sibling. Don't know anyone over 45 myself whose has a baby. I know one girl 44 nearly 45 who just had one with own eggs. My FET was made at 39 so am hopeful in that respect. Anyone else been successful at 45 or going through same?


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Im 44 and 6 months pregnant post frozen transfer. The embryo was from when I was 40. I do worry about my age but having been to antenatal clinics for appointments I do see other people of my age there so I think its more common now. As long as you feel fit enough just go for it. Things have changed and we all work longer due to living longer so I think the boundaries have changed.
I wish you luck.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Ah Blossom Bernie

Thank u for your reply and congratulations on your BFP. I kinda decided today to go with my heart and gut which is to go for it. Xxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

If you are healthy, you shouldn’t be bothered a lot although I understand your concern. I saw many women in this forum in their 50s who go for it and some of them are single mothers as well.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Go with how you feel. There are definitely lots of older mums in their 40s and 50s, although some have obviously used donor eggs. I have two beautiful children via double donation and I would not go back if I could. I would never be without them. I was 47 when my son was born, and 49 when my daughter was born. They were both conceived in the same cycle and I had frozen embryo transfer for my daughter. I wanted them to have a sibling, especially as they are not genetically related to me. I thankfully had problem free pregnancies and enjoyed the experience. I am in the process of deciding whether to go ahead with my frozen embryos.
Good luck


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Deb loves cats

Aw thank you for the inspiration!

Do you think you will start soon if you decide to go ahead? Did you have treatment in this country? I am having it here and the consultant tried putting me off last year and I listened but now I am going with my heart xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

I had my twins at 42 and went for an FET again this year at 46 (embies frozen when I was 41).  I was hopeful, got pregnant but miscarried.  Could have had something to do with my age but it was probably just one of those things....the embies were 3 AA blasts so who knows.  If you feel its the right time you should just do it.  No one can tell you if its right and if you want another child and can manage then that's all that matters. 

Fingers crossed for you 

Grey xx


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Hi there, I would definitely go for it! I was 50 when I had my twins, who were double donation. I read all the scare stories however my pregnancy was great and problem-free.  My girls are now four and they couldn't be healthier. There are more and more older Mums around now. Wishing you all the best. xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Greyhound: were the twins 3AA or those that you miscarried?


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks ladies, on my way now.


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello Rfairygodmother,

I am 45 and pregnant with my first baby. It took  5 years of fertility treatments and I'll be 46 when the baby is born.

I've had a lot of negativity from some of the closest people around me, but that made me even more determined not to give up...

Yes, you might not have the same energy levels as a 20 year old, but you also won't have the same need to socialise and go out. You won't need to chose between attending some great party or looking after your baby. Feeling either guilty or resentful. 

I think that having a child when you are older gives you an advantage of being able to give that child undivided time and attention without feeling that you are missing out on something else.

As long as you are there for your children and don't have any serious  health concerns, I don't think you should worry  about it.

All the best.xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

cosmopolitan4112008 said:


> Greyhound: were the twins 3AA or those that you miscarried?


Cosmo - the twins were the result of transferring 3 x AA embies and the recent miscarriage was also 3 x AA embies (from two different batches of embies using my eggs from when I was 41 and 42 - twins are from the 42 ones, the miscarriage frozen embies from when I was 41). As I say, no rhyme or reason sometimes 

Grey xx


----------

